# RAF Stenigot Chain Home Radar Station, Lincs - April '09



## Badoosh (Apr 21, 2009)

The second part of Stenigot concentrates on images from the WWII era, & it's role as a Chain Home Radar Station. The site has been vandalised & looted in recent years by the usual mindless idjuts. Security now patrols the site to prevent further damage to what is left. Visited with my Son & Black Shuck. For the history on the site & the radar system please check the following links;

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/s/stenigot/index.html
http://www.radarpages.co.uk/mob/ch/chainhome.htm

On with the images. I took almost 500 shots from here & it was hard to choose a select few to post here, but here goes!


Exterior of the CH Receiver Block






Some shots of the remaining equipment

















The Cyclone air con system









Outside , there were remains of the bases for the wooden receiver towers. Cabling fom this still runs to the CH Block





Walking to the Transmitter block, we took the opportunity to shield ourselves from the wind for a while & enjoy a much needed cuppa inside the Pillbox!





Refreshed & warm, it was on to the CH Transmitter Block. In the foreground can be seen one of the bases for the steel towers





Inside the sub-station room





Although this building wasn't in the later NATO Ace High Compound with the parabolic dishes, evidence suggests a connection





Inside the Transmitter Hall...





...& a view under the floor 





Back outside built within the protective earth banks, there were 2 of these which had me intrigued as they were fitted with 3 phase type connectors





Finally a view of the remaining Transmitter Mast, still used by the MOD for training purposes





A cracking day with some unexpected surprises, one of which i have left for Black Shuck to post his image of, after he excitedly found it. I'll have further pics on my website when it's up with some interesting shots of former equipment used at Stenigot.


----------



## jonney (Apr 21, 2009)

Cracking stuff guys love the fact that some of the electrics are still there and in remarkibly good condition


----------



## the_historian (Apr 21, 2009)

That's brilliant!  Why isn't it a living history museum?


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 21, 2009)

Top pics, its nice to see a radar station with some kit still in it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Guys Heres Shucky !!! here we go with some of my shots of the inside of a fantastic gem of an Explore!




















s/gg388/footballplayer2/DSCF0544.jpg[/IMG]





ayer2/DSCF0579.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 21, 2009)

Lovely stuff Badoosh and Shuck. I didn't realise that they had a CH mast left there. I thought that the one at Great Baddow was the last one. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your interest G.Z. The C.H Mast is actually a listed structure.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Brilliant, Badoosh and Shucky...what an explore! I didn't realise there was so much remaining there now.
Excellent stuff, guys.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 22, 2009)

Fantastic stuff. Fills in a lot of gaps for what Hillhead would have looked like.

Makes me even more determined to get down and dirty under the transmitter bunker up there and see if there's anything left at all under the floor.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Fantastic stuff. Fills in a lot of gaps for what Hillhead would have looked like.
> 
> Makes me even more determined to get down and dirty under the transmitter bunker up there and see if there's anything left at all under the floor.


Oh believe me mate it was most def down and most def dirty, but god it was damn good fun!!... It reminded me of everything I ever wanted to do when going exploring. Loads of remains left.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 22, 2009)

the_historian said:


> That's brilliant!  Why isn't it a living history museum?



Funny you should say that, watch this space!

Hey Shuck, i was expecting you to post the pic of the fuse box you excitedly found. I'll post mine but it's not the best shot.

One more shot from me showing the surprise find of the day!







There's even more interesting things about the site which i'll post up in good time. Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2009)

Badoosh said:


> Funny you should say that, watch this space!
> 
> Hey Shuck, i was expecting you to post the pic of the fuse box you excitedly found. I'll post mine but it's not the best shot.
> 
> ...



Hey Badoosh I managed to find the shot of the FuseBox details with the date! For some reason I do not know why I never posted it but here we are. What about that for a date


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 22, 2009)

TRANSRECTOR!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Sounds like a Scottish headmaster that likes to crossdress.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 22, 2009)

Bugger me you just had me creased up on the floor!!!!.... Seahorse you make me die!


----------

